# Euro hinge for flip-down door



## peterathans (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm sketching up a built-in cabinet to hold TV and associated components. I've done this before with good success, however this time I have a challenge and was hoping I could get some advice.

The shelf that holds the components (cable box, etc) will have a door covering it at the front. The trick is that the door will be very wide and short (about 9" tall and up to 48" wide), so rather than having it hinge to the side, I'd like it to "drop down" with hinges on the bottom allowing the top of the door to flip down toward me. This will give the look of a dresser drawer but will allow the door to get out of the way to acccess the components (they will be on a shelf with slides for easy access to the back of the components -- door drops down, shelf slides out).

The trick is I don't want to rely on plain concealed/euro hinges becuase I'm afraid they won't have enough spring closing force to keep the door closed. With this size of door I expect it to be heavy and need some extra reassurance it will stay closed (yes it will be fully vertical at that point and should put very little torque on the hinges, but I want to be sure). Plus, when the door is in the down position (parallel to the floor) the hinges will need the strength to hold it there.

Anyway, does anyone have thoughts? Are there special hinges for this application? Or do I just look for a well-made and robust euro hinge, and maybe use a few extras?

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've done that before with blum hinges and the spring on the hinge is strong enough to hold the door closed. What I didn't like about it was the hinge was too big and the door hung too low with the door open so the next time I used a Hettich flip door hinge. With the door open it stayed level with the shelf and was thinner.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You mean like this...
.
















 








.​


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you want the door to open 90 degrees and stay at 90 degrees? Or can/should the door open 180 degrees?

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> Do you want the door to open 90 degrees and stay at 90 degrees? Or can/should the door open 180 degrees?
> 
> George





peterathans said:


> Plus, when the door is in the down position (parallel to the floor) the hinges will need the strength to hold it there.










 







.


----------



## peterathans (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, cabinetman is correct, I need the door to open 90 degrees -- this shelf will only be a few inches over our fireplace hearth (this are built-ins next to the fireplace) and if the door opens any further it will hit the hearth.

I also found something else online yesterday, this flap stay:
http://www.wwhardware.com/stabilus-gas-spring-flap-stay-st9942uv/

It looks like I'll first try to use multiple hinges (probably four, to get good support and a decent amount of closing force) like the ones Steve shows above. Low profile is important so that the slide-out shelf will clear the door and hinges. I'll leave enough room on one side to use the flap stay later if needed.

Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## peterathans (Jan 14, 2013)

Steve, can you tell me what model of Hettich you show above? I can't find it on their website.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> .


My reading comprehension class starts in one hour.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

peterathans said:


> Steve, can you tell me what model of Hettich you show above? I can't find it on their website.


I'm sorry I just now found your question. The hinge isn't shown in woodworkers hardware catalog. I was buying them from a local hardware store that is no longer in business. The hinge number is B007Z5T4H8. I found this for sale online here. Hettich, Flip door or Column Hinge, Nickel - Amazon.com


----------

